# Westminster Golden Catalog/Results



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's so nice to see more obedience and a few field titles as well.....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

That's so cool! I see a father/daughter competing. And is that Tamarack entry related to Mystic?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> It's so nice to see more obedience and a few field titles as well.....


I agree! I enjoy seeing dogs who have those performance titles!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Tamarack puppy Butter and Mystic just have the same grandmother. She is a Tonka daughter, and that is the sire for Lush's litter upcoming. So just kind of a very loose connection.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats!!! I can't wait to watch! Tucker's Uncle (? I think) GCH My Buddy's Out Of The Blue CD JH RE is also entered! This is so exciting! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilly's half-brother is showing..his name is Tracker..or Chantelle Barefoot in the Park!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy's mom's 1/2 sister (same dam) won Opposite Sex. Berna Welch has been breeding and showing a long time, I'm happy to hear she did well. Pebwin Hocus Pocus is her name. Their dam is Verdoro Pebwin.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Tamarack puppy Butter and Mystic just have the same grandmother. She is a Tonka daughter, and that is the sire for Lush's litter upcoming. So just kind of a very loose connection.


And their dads (Presto/Tonka) are half brothers, right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> And their dads (Presto/Tonka) are half brothers, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, both Melody sons - different sires though 

Isn't Butter also Mystic's aunt? Since Groovy and Butter are half-sisters.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, they still have the results wrong. Cindy Collins' dog Ch Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You (#16) gets an award of merit, and wasn't even there!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, they still have the results wrong. Cindy Collins' dog Ch Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You (#16) gets an award of merit, and wasn't even there!


Cindy's dogs are that nice!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question, but.... 











I did not completely pay attention to the show the other night, partly because I had zero interest in all the group winners. LOL. And I had work to do on my computer. So I could be all wet here and basing this all on this familiar looking guy, but does it seem like to anyone else out there that the same bunch of handlers end up in the Best in Show ring every year?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What's the statistic 80% of dogs are handled by owners, but 80% of winners are handled by pros. 

So basically owner-handlers pay for dog shows to happen, without us dog shows would not have enough entries to take place. But owner-handlers win so few times. Owner-handlers are a HARDY bunch aren't we!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Apropos to nothing really, but this had me smiling while I was flicking through the pictures on the Westminster website. 



Absolutely beautiful dog, but didn't know what confused me more the dress or the apron. 1982. 

The handler who won the show this year also handled the Scottish terrier who is an annoying big deal here in MI. But I swear he's scampering around the ring every year.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have seen some amazing outfits at dog shows. An apron, that's a first for me. Some people you just want to take them to the side and suggest they not wear what they wore. Guys have it easy, a suit, nothing more. Women we just get into too many options and try to get creative.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> What's the statistic 80% of dogs are handled by owners, but 80% of winners are handled by pros.
> 
> So basically owner-handlers pay for dog shows to happen, without us dog shows would not have enough entries to take place. But owner-handlers win so few times. Owner-handlers are a HARDY bunch aren't we!


At least where I live, it's rare to see a Golden owner-handled. I can think of a very small handful of breeders who owner-handle, and even then, all but one use handlers on their specials.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dana,
We have probably 25-50% owner handled here, sometimes more depending on the show. Tonya Struble used to live here, so she comes for our specialty and sends her dogs up sometimes to show. Tonya also has a lot of breeding in the dogs here. So we have some very tough competition. But since our shows are small it only takes 8 dogs/10 bitches to have a 5 pt major.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing I notice at every show is all the skilled pro women handlers in the classes seeming like the majority, but then the mostly men in the BIS ring. I am not even very sensitized to these issues, but it is hard to miss. Maybe just my area of the country?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We rarely have men in the ring here in goldens. Not sure why. Actually don't see men at shows much at all here. If you see a man in the ring, they were generally flown up by a person from the states showing a dog up here or it's a kid showing in juniors. Since we're such a high testosterone state, maybe men here don't think showing dogs is within their realm. Ha Ha! Thinking back, I've only seen 2 guys in the ring maybe. But down your way it's all guys in BIS ring? Maybe it's just an Alaska thing.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> One thing I notice at every show is all the skilled pro women handlers in the classes seeming like the majority, but then the mostly men in the BIS ring. I am not even very sensitized to these issues, but it is hard to miss. Maybe just my area of the country?


I noticed that the other night and was wondering what was up with that.

eta: Given the amount Newfs drool maybe the apron on that lady in the long dress was a good idea??


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about politics in the breed ring specifically but most competitive venues do become political at some levels. Competition seems to be a breeding ground for politics.
That being said, I loved Will. I think the judge made a good choice and it showed with his group placement. What a nice dog, he moved beautifully and held his own against the other sporting dogs. It was refreshing to see a moderate dog go into the group.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TrailDogs said:


> I don't know anything about politics in the breed ring specifically but most competitive venues do become political at some levels. Competition seems to be a breeding ground for politics.
> That being said, I loved Will. I think the judge made a good choice and it showed with his group placement. What a nice dog, he moved beautifully and held his own against the other sporting dogs. It was refreshing to see a moderate dog go into the group.


I agree Will is a very nice dog, and Graeme is a sensational handler. I have gotten to see them out a ton this year. I believe it is a misconception that most "show" goldens rewarded by most judges are too much more or less moderate than Will. Will is a dog who sometimes wins and sometimes doesnt, and that is wonderful. He is a lovely, _typical_ example of the breed, recognized by a skilled and down- to- earth judge who is part of a concord of skillful, respected judges. Even dogs who looks bigger than moderate on TV are often nice 65 to 75 lb dogs in real life.


----------

